# Puppy vaccinations!



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

My pup Ted is getting his 2nd vaccination tomorrow, and I've read so much conflicting advice based on how long is advised until taking them out walking. Some people say 2 weeks, others 10 days, 1 week or even 8 days. My friend has 2 poodles and they were told to wait 1 week. I can not remember how long we waited for our other dog as that was around 8 years ago! Of course I'll be taking on board the information my vet gives me tomorrow.. But I'm just wondering how long you was told to wait, and what would you advise?


----------



## Pastaplease (Jan 17, 2016)

The advice we got a few weeks ago was different to that from 5 years ago! Our vet told us that in our area Parvo wasn't a problem and that we could walk our puppy after a week, however Leptospirosis is a big problem and we should be very careful around areas where rats might be - he told us she would not be fully covered until 3 weeks after her third injection! I walked her in fields and on pavements but didn't let her go near our farmyard or around the compost bins until the full 3 weeks after the final injection.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would advise going by your local vet's recommendations.


----------



## CockapooTeddie (Oct 27, 2015)

Our vet said the guidelines were to wait 2 weeks but she also said that as the wait between injections was longer that we had to weigh up the risk of illness and an unsocialised pup. She said the window to socialise is small enough n it only made worse by the increased wait. She told us to wait 7days untill he could mix with other dogs but just be aware the offical guidelines were 2weeks. X


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I believe ours was two weeks after. We were lucky and have a place in the country where he could get some exercise without the risk of running into other dogs. We were able to socialize him before this by introducing him to my family's dogs (already vaccinated and vet-checked).


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for everyones replies, our vet said 1 week until he can go walking on paths etc. And to keep away from stagnant water/places where rats are likely to be for leptospirosis, as immunity for that doesn't develop until 2 weeks. So a week to go until he can go out for little adventures with our other dog, I can't wait


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That sounds like very sensible advice - happy first walking! xx


----------

